# assembly = συγκρότημα, διάταξη;



## Leximaniac (Aug 3, 2010)

Χαιρετώ!

Έχω ένα ιατρικό κείμενο στο οποίο αναφέρονται διάφορα assemblies. Ο μεταφραστής επέλεξε να τα αποδόσει όλα ως συγκροτήματα αλλάζοντας τη μετάφραση «διάταξη» που είχε ο πελάτης. (Ας σημειώσω εδώ ότι ξέρω, Ζάζ, για την ανάλυση που έκανες αλλού για το Assy/Assembly = συγκρότημα, αλλά συνεχίζω να έχω αμφιβολίες για μια γενική εφαρμογή αυτής της μεταφραστικής ισοτιμίας εκτός τεχνικοεφοδιαστικού πλαισίου, όπως ανέφερες κι εσύ). 

Κοίταξα, λοιπόν, για τον ορισμό της λέξης «συγκρότημα» στο ΛΚΝ και βρήκα τα εξής (κρατάω από τον ορισμό όσα ενδιαφέρουν για το θέμα αυτό): «*συγκρότημα *το [siŋgrótima] O49 *:* άθροισμα ομοειδών πραγμάτων ή ομάδα ατόμων που αποτελούν σύνολο. *1. *σύνολο του οποίου τα στοιχεία είναι συστηματικά τοποθετημένα... συνδυασμός δύο ή περισσότερων μηχα νών ή συσκευών: _Στερεοφωνικό _~_, _σύνολο συσκευών για τη στερεοφωνική αναπαραγωγή του ήχου σε δίσκους ή κασέτες.»

Αντίστοιχα για τη λέξη «διάταξη» αναφέρει:«*διάταξη 2* η *:* σχεδιασμένη τοποθέτηση και ιδίως τακτοποίηση αντικειμένων, συνήθ. των στοιχείων ενός συνόλου»

Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε γιατί θα πρέπει να προτιμηθεί η απόδοση «συγκρότημα» και όχι η απόδοση «διάταξη»; Και αν για ένα assembly θα πούμε συγκρότημα, τότε για την απόδοση του unit γιατί να προτιμήσουμε την απόδοση μονάδα και όχι την απόδοση συγκρότημα κι εκεί;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις όποιες γνώμες και συμβουλές :)

Προσθήκη: 
Ακόμα και αν για το assembly πούμε να μεταφραστεί ως συγκρότημα, τότε για το module τι θα λέγαμε; Γιατί θεωρώ ότι οι μεταφραστικές ισοτιμίες θα έπρεπε να είναι:

module = συγκρότημα
assembly = διάταξη
unit = μονάδα
(Οι σύνδεσμοι στο αγγλικό μέρος παραπέμπουν στο αγγλικό βικιλεξικό)


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

Για κάποιους όρους μπορούμε να έχουμε παγιωμένες αντιστοιχίες μόνο σε κλειστά συστήματα (π.χ. ΕΛΕΤΟ και όσοι ακολουθούν την ορολογία τους) ή λόγω ειδικών περιστάσεων (π.χ. system = σύστημα, unit = μονάδα — και δύσκολα ξεφεύγεις). Αν πρέπει να φτιάξεις ένα βολικό πινακάκι, τότε θα πρέπει να πάμε στο teleterm, όπου:

assembly = σύστημα, σύνολο, συγκρότημα
array = συστοιχία
device = συσκευή, διάταξη
module = δομοστοιχείο, δομικό στοιχείο, δομική ενότητα

Προσωπικά, μπορώ να δω το _assembly_ ως «συγκρότημα» και «συναρμολόγημα», something that you assemble, put together, και το _array_ σαν «διάταξη». Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω _μεταφράσει_ το assembly σαν «διάταξη».

Αν βγεις παραέξω, στην αγορά, κοίταζα το «μπλα-μπλα αξονικού τομογράφου». Οι περισσότεροι λένε «συγκρότημα» και «σύστημα», ελάχιστοι «μονάδα» ή «διάταξη». Οπότε θα έπρεπε να δω τι μπαίνει μετά το _συγκρότημα_ για να διαφωνήσω ή να συμφωνήσω. Δεν θα έμενα σ' αυτά που γράφει το ΛΚΝ.

Επέστρεψες;


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 3, 2010)

Επέστρεψα και μ' έπιασαν από τα μούτρα με το που γύρισα. It was literally a τα κεφάλια μέσα situation. Δεν πρόλαβα να ξεπακετάρω καν!Για να καταλάβεις δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμα να βγάλω το μήνυμα ότι είμαι σε διακοπές που είχα αναρτήσει στη Λεξιμανία!

Οι αναφορές που έχω είναι σε πίνακα που έπεται μιας γενικής απεικόνισης ενός συστήματος έγχυσης και αναφέρει γενικά αυτά τα assemblies, χωρίς δηλαδή να μπαίνει σε λεπτομέρειες για τα μέρη που τα απαρτίζουν. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση δεν βλέπω τη διαφορά μεταξύ του συγκροτήματος και της διάταξης, τουλάχιστον βλέποντας και τους ορισμούς από το ΛΚΝ. Δεν βλέπω δηλαδή το λόγο για τη μαζική αντικατάσταση των όρων αλλά και από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να βρω κάποιον λόγο «σοβαρό» να επαναφέρω την αρχική (και εγκεκριμένη από τον πελάτη) μετάφραση. Παραθέτω τον πίνακα για να δείτε:


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι η μετάφραση που προτιμούσαν οι περισσότεροι για το συναρμολογημένο σύνολο ήταν _διάταξη_. Το _συγκρότημα_ είναι πιο πρόσφατο. Το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό να έχει μείνει ο πελάτης σου στη _διάταξη_, όπως και το να μη θέλει να αλλάξει. Υπάρχουν επίσης μεταφραστές / διορθωτές που πιστεύουν στην ορολογία που μοιράζεται αυστηρά σε κουτάκια, σαν να 'ναι η κάσα του λινοτύπη, και δεν θέλουν να τους διαταράσσουν το σύμπαν. Τους καταλαβαίνω και τους δύο. Δεν ξέρω πώς θα τα ζυγίσεις στην περίπτωσή σου. Να περιμένεις και τη γνώμη τρίτου;


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 3, 2010)

Είμαι ακόμα στην αρχή της επιμέλειας και θα αφήσω το νήμα τούτο ανοιχτό για ν' ακούσω γνώμες - άλλωστε γιαυτό κυρίως άνοιξα το νήμα. 

Ο πελάτης δεν είναι αυστηρός στην ορολογία, φτάνει ό,τι χρησιμοποιείται να χρησιμοποιείται με συνέπεια σε όλο το κείμενο. Προσωπικά ούτε εγώ είμαι κατά των αλλαγών φτάνει να δω μια λογική στην δημουργία/πρόταση νέου όρου και όχι κάποιο δημιούργημα κάποιου που άνοιξε τον Δημητράκο, έβαλε 2 λέξεις μαζί γιατί η κάθε μία μόνη της αποδίδει (και καλά) ένα κομμάτι της έννοιας.

Από την άλλη με ενδιαφέρει μια συζήτηση για απόδοση εννοιών για τις οποίες φαίνεται ότι στα Ελληνικά έχουμε 2 και παραπάνω λέξεις που έχουν πολύ λεπτές διαφοροποιήσεις, τέτοιες μάλιστα που πολλές φορές μάς είναι δύσκολο να μιλήσουμε γι' αποκλειστική ισοτιμία (κάτι σε στιλ γκρίζες ζώνες της μεταφραστικής ισοτιμίας) ειδικά όταν η μετάφρασή μας θα διαβαστεί όχι μόνο από εξειδικευμένο κοινό αλλά και από ένα πιο ευρύ κοινό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

Καλημέρα,

Να συνεισφέρω δύο μικροπράγματα:

Πρώτο, τα _λειτουργική (υπο)μονάδα_ και _άρθρωμα_ στις μεταφράσεις του module (είναι χρήσιμοι όροι και σε μηχανολογικό ρέτζιστερ).

Δεύτερο, τη γνώμη μου ότι η άποψη του πελάτη σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις δεν είναι αμελητέα, ιδιαίτερα όταν, όπως περιγράφεις, φαίνεται ενημερωμένος με την ορολογία και τις διαφορές.

Η συζήτηση για τις γκρίζες ζώνες της ισοτιμίας είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, πολύ περισσότερο αν την εμπλουτίσουμε με παράγοντες όπως η διαχρονικότητα της ορολογίας --όταν για Χ μη ουσιαστικούς λόγους αλλάζει η ορολογία στη ΓΠ, φτιάχνουμε καινούργιους όρους;-- και η διακλαδικότητά της --πρέπει να έχουμε διαφορετικούς όρους για την ίδια έννοια επειδή στη ΓΠ υπάρχουν διαφορετικοί όροι ανάλογα με τον κλάδο;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Ας σημειώσω εδώ ότι ξέρω, Ζάζ, για την ανάλυση που έκανες αλλού για το Assy/Assembly = συγκρότημα, αλλά συνεχίζω να έχω αμφιβολίες για μια γενική εφαρμογή αυτής της μεταφραστικής ισοτιμίας εκτός τεχνικοεφοδιαστικού πλαισίου, όπως ανέφερες κι εσύ.


Για λόγους πληρότητας, να προσθέσω τη μνημονευόμενη από τη Λεξιμάνιακ ανάλυση που έχω κάνει σχετικά με τις συγκεκριμένες αποδόσεις (επί του συγκεκριμένου ερωτήματος υπόσχομαι να επανέλθω).

Η δική μου ιεράρχηση (από το έλασσον στο μείζον) είναι εν γένει:
*Απάρτιο > Εξάρτημα > Συγκρότημα > Σύστημα*
*Part > Component > Assembly (Assy) > System*

Για την απόδοση του assembly / assy εντός συγκεκριμένου τεχνικοεφοδιαστικού πλασίου μπορούμε να πούμε τα εξής:​
Το *σύστημα* είναι το σύνολο που επιτελεί μία συγκεκριμένη ολοκληρωμένη λειτουργία, και μπορεί να μιλάμε τεχνικοεφοδιαστικά σε επίπεδο συστήματος για να διαχωρίσουμε συνεργεία ή επιμελητείες. Έτσι π.χ. στο σύνολο που ονομάζεται αεροσκάφος, υπάρχει το συγκρότημα του αεροκινητήρα. Έχει δικό του συνεργείο (engine shop) και ενίοτε και δικό του γραφείο στην εφοδιαστική αλυσίδα (logistics). Ένα σύστημα κατά κανόνα δεν διακινείται ολόκληρο ως σύστημα (π.χ. το υδραυλικό ή το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα — ο κινητήρας αποτελεί εξαίρεση).​
Το *συγκρότημα* είναι το σύνολο που μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί από το σύστημα ως έχει (ολόκληρο), αλλά και να αποσυναρμολογηθεί περαιτέρω σε επιμέρους εξαρτήματα. Επιτελεί έναν συγκεκριμένο ρόλο στα πλαίσια ενός συστήματος, αλλά δεν αποτελεί σύστημα από μόνο του. Έτσι π.χ. στο σύστημα του αεροκινητήρα υπάρχει το συγκρότημα του αεροσυμπιεστή. Ένα συγκρότημα, αν είναι πολύ περίπλοκο, μπορεί να έχει δικό του συνεργείο (όπως λ.χ. έχουν σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις οι αεριοστρόβιλοι και οι θάλαμοι καύσης), αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει κατά κανόνα στον εργοστασιακό βαθμό συντήρησης και σπανιότερα σε επίπεδο βάσης. Εφοδιαστικά εξυπηρετείται από το επίπεδο συστήματος. Ένα συγκρότημα μπορεί να διακινηθεί ολόκληρο ως συγκρότημα (π.χ. για να αποσταλεί στο εργοστάσιο για επισκευή), αλλά κατά κανόνα δεν μπορεί να παραγγελθεί ως συγκρότημα — η παραγγελία πρέπει να γίνει για το σύνολο των εξαρτημάτων που το συναποτελούν, και κατόπιν αυτά να συναρμολογηθούν δεόντως.​
Το *εξάρτημα* είναι η μικρότερη εφοδιαστική μονάδα υποδιαίρεσης ενός συστήματος. Έτσι π.χ. στο συγκρότημα του αεροστροβίλου υπάρχει το εξάρτημα που λέγεται πτερύγιο πρώτης κινητής βαθμίδας. Διακινείται μόνο του (ανάλογα με τη μονάδα μέτρησής του) και αυτό είναι που μπορούμε να παραγγείλουμε.​
Το *απάρτιο *είναι η μικρότερη τεχνική μονάδα υποδιαίρεσης ενός συστήματος. Μπορεί να είναι εξάρτημα, αλλά μπορεί και να είναι μη αυτόνομα διακινούμενο μέρος εξαρτήματος. Αν ταυτίζεται με εξάρτημα, το λέμε εξάρτημα και ισχύουν αυτά που είπα στην §3 παραπάνω. Εδώ θα καλύψω τα απάρτια που δεν συνιστούν εξαρτήματα: Π.χ. στο συγκρότημα του αεροστροβίλου υπάρχει το απάρτιο που λέγεται πτερύγιο πρώτης σταθερής βαθμίδας. Δεν διακινείται μόνο του, αλλά μόνο ως μέρος του εξαρτήματος στο οποίο ανήκει (στο παράδειγμα που προανέφερα, το αντίστοιχο εξάρτημα είναι το τόξο τού στάτορα της πρώτης βαθμίδας). Επομένως δεν μπορούμε να το παραγγείλουμε.
​


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 3, 2010)

Leximaniac, όπως κι εσύ ξέρεις κάθε όρος ανάλογα με τον χρήστη και το περικείμενο μπορεί να αποδοθεί με διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Ξέρω, για παράδειγμα, μηχανικούς που τον ίδιο όρο τον αποδίδουν διαφορετικά και είναι όλες οι αποδόσεις σωστές (και παγιωμένες). Το ίδιο ισχύει και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση. Το assembly το έχω δει ως συναρμολόγηση, διάταξη, σύνολο και συγκρότημα και ανάλογα με τη σημασία του όρου μέσα στο κείμενο, όλες αυτές οι αποδόσεις είναι σωστές. Στο κείμενο που περιγράφεις, προσωπικά θα έλεγα διάταξη, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι το συγκρότημα είναι λάθος. Για το module θα έλεγα (δομικό) στοιχείο, δομοστοιχείο, όπως ειπώθηκε.


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 3, 2010)

Αγαπητέ Αμβρόσιε το θέμα μου δεν είναι να υπάρχει μια ομογενοποιημένη και αποκλειστική μεταφραστική ισοτιμία. Αυτό γνωρίζουμε ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι αφελές να το αναζητεί κάποιος.

Τα θέματα που έθιξα/ήθελα να θίξω ήταν:

1. Εάν και εφόσον εκτός στενά τεχνικών κειμένων υπήρχε η απόδοση διάταξη, γιατί ο μεταφραστής έφτασε στην απόφαση να αλλάξει όλες τις «διατάξεις» με «συγκροτήματα». 
2.Ποια λογική ωθεί έναν μεταφραστή να κάνει μια τέτοια αλλαγή τη στιγμή που ο όρος που χρησιμοποιήθηκε δεν ήταν λανθασμένος, η μνήμη είχε αποκλειστικά τη λέξη διάταξη για την απόδοση του assembly και οι εκφάνσεις του κείμενου πηγής δεν είχαν τόσες λεπτομέρειες ώστε να μπορούμε να βασίσουμε μια κατηγοριοποίηση βάσει υπερώνυμου ή σχέσης γένους-είδους. Ας σημειώσουμε εδώ ότι δεν έχουμε περίπτωση αλλαγής του όρου γιατί ο χρησιμοποιούμενος θεωρείται παρωχημένος.
3.Γκρίζες μεταφραστικές ισοτιμίες. Σε κείμενα όπως αυτό που δεν είναι αποκλειστικά ιατρικά (ή τεχνικά) και που απευθύνοται σε ευρύτερο κοινό, ποια στάση πρέπει να κρατήσει ο μεταφραστής στην επιλογή είτε του ενός όρου είτε του άλλου και πού θα βασίσει αυτή την απόφαση: στα μονόγλωσσα λεξικά κοιτώντας το κείμενο στόχο αποκλειστικά; στα δίγλωσσα λεξικά εξειδικευμένης γλώσσας κοιτώντας μόνο το κείμενο πηγή;
4. Έχει δικαίωμα ο επιμελητής να επαναφέρει την αρχική απόδοση; ή θα εκλαμβάνονταν ως στυλιστική αλλαγή και μόνο; (Σ' αυτό το σημείο να πω ότι συμφωνώ ότι ο πελάτης έχει δίκιο αν έχει μια Χ προσέγγιση και όχι απλά προσωπικές προτιμήσεις αλλά προσεγγίζω το θέμα ευρύτερα, χωρίς να λαμβάνω τον πελάτη ως έναν από τους αποφασιστικούς συντελεστές στη λήψη αυτής της απόφασης κατά την επιμέλεια).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 3, 2010)

Εφόσον είναι αφελές να το αναζητούμε, τότε τι ψάχνουμε; Το φαινόμενο που περιγράφεις είναι εξαιρετικά συνηθισμένο και είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα το έχεις συναντήσει και εσύ: οι υποκειμενικές προτιμήσεις του κάθε μεταφραστή και επιμελητή (γιατί γι' αυτό πρόκειται). Ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις με παγιωμένους όρους όπως αυτή. Αυτό όσον αφορά τις ερωτήσεις σου #1 και #2. Όσον αφορά το #3: την απόφαση θα τη βασίσει στην καλή και ορθή του κρίση για το κατά πόσον ένας όρος μπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτός και κατανοητός από το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνεται χωρίς προβλήματα. Όσον αφορά το #4: φυσικά και το έχει, αν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος και τεμηρίωση.


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 3, 2010)

Ας ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν σας ρωτάω τι να κάνω, αλλά συζητάω τα θέματα αυτά. Εάν υπάρχουν άλλες απόψεις σχετικά με την προσέγγιση αυτών των θεμάτων, θα χαρώ να τις ακούσω και να τις συζητήσω.

Αμβρόσιε κάνε μου μια χάρη: Διάβασε ξανά ό,τι έγραψες... Δεν μπορεί από τη μια να είναι υποκειμενική επιλογή αλλά από την άλλη να έγινε η αλλαγή με ορθή κρίση... Για να γίνει μια αλλαγή με ορθή κρίση σημαίνει ότι ο αρχικός όρος ήταν λάθος (ή anyway να υπήρχε κάτι λάθος που προκάλεσε την παρέμβαση), πράγμα που δεν ισχύει για το σενάριο στο οποίο αναφερόμαστε. 

Προς συντονιστές: Μήπως, μια και δεν αναζητώ τη μεταφραστική ισοτιμία, θα ήταν καλύτερο να μεταφερθεί η συζήτηση σε άλλη ενότητα;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Αμβρόσιε κάνε μου μια χάρη: Διάβασε ξανά ό,τι έγραψες... Δεν μπορεί από τη μια να είναι υποκειμενική επιλογή αλλά από την άλλη να έγινε η αλλαγή με ορθή κρίση... Για να γίνει μια αλλαγή με ορθή κρίση σημαίνει ότι ο αρχικός όρος ήταν λάθος (ή anyway να υπήρχε κάτι λάθος που προκάλεσε την παρέμβαση), πράγμα που δεν ισχύει για το σενάριο στο οποίο αναφερόμαστε.



Νομίζω ότι μαζί μιλάμε, αλλά χώρια καταλαβαινόμαστε... :) 
*
Ρώτησες:*


Leximaniac said:


> 3.Γκρίζες μεταφραστικές ισοτιμίες. Σε κείμενα όπως αυτό που δεν είναι αποκλειστικά ιατρικά (ή τεχνικά) και που απευθύνοται σε ευρύτερο κοινό, ποια στάση πρέπει να κρατήσει ο μεταφραστής στην επιλογή είτε του ενός όρου είτε του άλλου και πού θα βασίσει αυτή την απόφαση: στα μονόγλωσσα λεξικά κοιτώντας το κείμενο στόχο αποκλειστικά; στα δίγλωσσα λεξικά εξειδικευμένης γλώσσας κοιτώντας μόνο το κείμενο πηγή;


*
Απάντησα:*


Ambrose said:


> Όσον αφορά το #3: την απόφαση θα τη βασίσει στην καλή και ορθή του κρίση για το κατά πόσον ένας όρος μπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτός και κατανοητός από το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνεται χωρίς προβλήματα.



Σαφές τώρα; :)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2016)

Καλημερίζω!

Σε συνέχεια αυτής της τόσο ωραίας συζήτησης στα κινέζικα που προηγήθηκε, πώς θα λέγαμε κατά τη γνώμη σας στα ελληνικά το *cable assembly*;

Η ΙΑΤΕ δίνει «συναρμολόγηση οπτικού καλωδίου» και «καλωδιακό συναρμολόγημα», μεταξύ άλλων.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2016)

Καταρχήν, το cable είναι καλώδιο. Σκέτο. Οπτικό είναι μόνο σε συγκείμενο όπου ξέρουμε ότι είναι οπτικό.
Στη συνέχεια, cable assembly μπορεί να σημαίνει προφανώς συναρμολόγηση καλωδίου/καλωδίων. Μπορεί επίσης να σημαίνει κάτι όπου είναι συναρμολογημένα τα καλώδια. Συναρμολόγημα (?), συγκρότημα, δέσμη, κέντρο, πακέτο, κουτί, ό,τι βλέπουμε στις εικόνες και καταλαβαίνουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2016)

Δεν έχω εικόνες, ούτε συγκείμενο. Μεταφράζω τιμολόγια :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2016)

Προμήθειας προϊόντων («δέσμες καλωδίων») ή παροχής υπηρεσιών («συναρμολόγηση καλωδίων») κι έξω από την πόρτα;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 23, 2016)

Είδα στο Google ότι το _cable assembly_ μπορεί να είναι και συνώνυμο του _wire harness_, άρα άλλη μια πιθανή απόδοση είναι και η *πλεξούδα καλωδίων*. Δεν αποκλείεται όμως το _cable assembly_ να σημαίνει ένα καλώδιο μαζί με τα βύσματά του - σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε *σετ καλωδίου*. Ελλείψει συγκειμένου, ψηφίζω το δεύτερο


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 23, 2016)

Αυτό είναι, Παλάβρα, δέσμες, πλεξούδες κτλ, συνήθως μαζί με τα βύσματα, για την καλύτερη μόνωση και προστασία των καλωδίων από θερμότητα, κοψίματα της εξωτερικής μόνωσης κτλ. Νομίζω οι "δέσμες" είναι ανώδυνη και γενική επιλογή. Δες κι εδώ http://www.connectpositronic.com/cable-assembly (απαντώ από κινητό και δεν μπορώ να βάλω κανονικά τον σύνδεσμο).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 23, 2016)

Επίσης διευκρινίζω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι έτοιμο σετ καλωδίων, δέσμη καλωδίων έχουμε και όταν τυλίγουμε καλώδια (πχ. φάση ουδέτερο και γείωση) με μονωτική ταινία και τα τραβάμε με την ατσαλίνα για να περάσουμε την καλωδίωση, ή όταν βάζουμε δυο τρία καλώδια σε πλαστικό σωλήνα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους. Τελικά ρώτησα και ο πελάτης το λέει κάτι άλλο, που δεν το γράφω γιατί μπορεί να πάθετε ομαδική αποπληξία :)


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 23, 2016)

oliver_twisted said:


> Επίσης διευκρινίζω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι έτοιμο σετ καλωδίων, δέσμη καλωδίων έχουμε και όταν τυλίγουμε καλώδια (πχ. φάση ουδέτερο και γείωση) με μονωτική ταινία και τα τραβάμε με την ατσαλίνα για να περάσουμε την καλωδίωση, ή όταν βάζουμε δυο τρία καλώδια σε πλαστικό σωλήνα.


Σωστά, αλλά επειδή πρόκειται για τιμολόγιο μού φαίνεται πιο πιθανό να μιλάμε για έτοιμο προϊόν.



Palavra said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους. Τελικά ρώτησα και ο πελάτης το λέει κάτι άλλο, που δεν το γράφω γιατί μπορεί να πάθετε ομαδική αποπληξία :)


Το ότι θα μας φάει η περιέργεια, δεν το σκέφτεσαι;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 23, 2016)

Χάχα! Πες πες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2016)

Ναι, ναι! Πες μας, πες μας!


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2016)

...
Μήπως... 



Spoiler



καλωδιοταινία;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Το ότι θα μας φάει η περιέργεια, δεν το σκέφτεσαι;


Το σκέφτομαι, αλλά για να μη φάει εμένα το χώμα σας πιέμισα όλους :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2016)

Μια χαρά είναι (βλ. #2 ανωτέρω). :)

Για το τι καλώδια είναι τα καλώδια, είπαμε. Όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης...


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 23, 2016)

Όχι και «μια χαρά» - υπάρχουν ένα σωρό καλύτερες λύσεις!


----------

